# Podcast URL - Enter from PC



## luke1011 (Dec 6, 2005)

The ability to listen to Podcasts is a great addition. However, it is a major pain to manually enter the URL of a Podcast. It would be nice if you could just do it on your PC (like on TiVo's website) and have it sent to your TiVo to avoid having to enter the URL via the remote. Or maybe it could be integrated with the yahoo podcast service 
podcast.yahoo.com ?


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

Interesting idea, it would need to be tied into Manage My Account. Not a trivial thing for us to add, but possible. I'll pass it along...

Pony


----------



## Justin Thyme (Mar 29, 2005)

I second this. I typed in a long one and it was a real drag that I missed the folder name so I had to backspace everything and re-enter everything just because of one teensy mistake.

Any other functional way to fix the user's task is fine. For example, "wordwheel" it. Like when you type in the initial characters, the computer puts up the list of known good RSS sites with those initial characters. This might be a 90% solution, and the user doesn't have to leave the couch. Users that go to the trouble of typing in the whole thing basically do it as a community service and then no one else has to do it.

A 5% solution (but maybe easy from an implementation perspective would be to add IR codes for all letters. Best would be compatibility with common low cost IR keyboards, but even if they are just wierd easter egg type key combinations, it would be simple to write IR applications for IR enabled PDA's. Maybe you have that mode sitting around and can sort of leave it undocumented, but let it leak out for us 5% folks and see where it goes.

Although this sort of thing would be 5% for the US, it would address CCWF's suggestion  about how to do Asian market glyph input for TGC customers.


----------



## manielse (Mar 6, 2003)

Why not build it intoTiVo Desktop that uploads it to "Manage My Account"? I'm thinking of the average end user when I say this. The success of many RSS readers is the ability to drag and drop the URL or RSS icon into them. This makes the most sense for ease of use to the average Joe.


----------



## luke1011 (Dec 6, 2005)

manielse said:


> Why not build it intoTiVo Desktop that uploads it to "Manage My Account"? I'm thinking of the average end user when I say this. The success of many RSS readers is the ability to drag and drop the URL or RSS icon into them. This makes the most sense for ease of use to the average Joe.


i'd prefer a web-based implementation in order to maintain platform independence.


----------

